# Older toxonics sight



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Crunch said:


> I saw a "Toxonics Pro Bow Sight" on Craigslist. Will it work on my recurve? The add claims it is for either compound or recurve(?).
> 
> Thanks


I have a Toxonics from my compound days. It's awfully heavy, the adjustments are overbuilt and clumsy. Perhaps the one you saw might be different though.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes. It will work.

I have used old Toxonics on many of my student's bows, and a few of my own over the years. So long as the adjustments work, and stay put, that's really all you need. A sight is just a reference point that you can move, and that needs to stay put when it's set. If it can do that, there's no reason not to use it.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

So the mounting block will fit?


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

Saw one on Ebay too... it looks very solid. :wink:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toxonics-Pr...913?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c445bbc21


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Crunch said:


> So the mounting block will fit?


It should - the thread size and hole spacing is standardized.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

Most recurve sights have about 5" of vertical adjustment. Most compound sights have less, so you may want to check that.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

As far as I'm aware, Toxonics makes/made two types of sight designs, one for recurve where the aperture block is very low profile allowing adjustment the full length of the vertical scale bar. The other one is for compounds with a huge aperture block that does not allow the aperture to be lowered much at all, not good for recurves.

Look at the photo in MJAnderson68's post, that is a compound sight where full travel of the aperture is not possible. The aperture is at the very top of the block, the adjustment controls below prevent full movement along the scale bar.

The problem will show up when you need to shoot longer distances and have to lower the aperture fully. At least that was my problem when trying to use a compound Tox with a recurve.

As far as the sight block, it will fit recurves. The screw hole spacing is the same.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Toxonics has been around a long time, and has made all sorts of target sights. If one is buying used, they could be looking at a 30 year old sight. I know my wife used a 30 year old Toxonics target sight for a while. It was archaic but it worked fine. 

One of the best sights for the $ is their 1400 series sliding sight. I have several students using them, with zero problems. Built like tanks, and very affordable.

As for weight, I've never understood the concern about the weight of a sight when we're adding weights to our stabilizers or adding top rods above the sight. To me, the sight serves as an additional stabilizer in front of the bow.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Thanks didn't know Toxonic made my Pro Bo sight I have had this sight for many-- many moons.

Let me rephrase this a little. I now have the front sight vertical bar and arm.
The receiver block is now with my Wing Presentation ll bow that was stolen.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Yeah they are built like tanks, never had anything loosen. Your right about the weight, I immediately noticed the dampening effect when I put it on. When I first started recurve, even the weight of the bow itself was almost too heavy even without the stab. The heavy Tox put it over the edge, couldn't hold it for more than a few seconds. Thankfully today I can hold up a full blown Oly setup no problem at all.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a Toxonics compound sight for my Mathews and yes, nothing budges. But I always thought that's because the mechanisms were too old and probably rusting over.

Unfortunately, it's a bit hard to find parts for these older versions. I myself is still looking for an aperture for mine to replace. The windage bolt is bent and almost unusable so I'm shooting on pins and needles with it.

By the way, anyone know where I can find parts for Toxonics sights, preferably an aperture?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Ebay. Tons of toxonics parts over there.

I bought an entire box of misc. Toxonics parts a couple years ago - primarily for the screws, but I could tell I could manufacture a couple of working sights from the parts - for just $20 shipped. I still go to that box for bits and pieces sometimes.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks to everyone again. Lots of good info.


----------

